# GeForce 7800 GTX: memory clocks and shader clocks are incorrect



## BlackArchon (Nov 26, 2007)

See this picture. Memory clock is twice as fast as it should be, and shader clock is completely weird.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 26, 2007)

that looks normal to me


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 26, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> that looks normal to me



You think the fact that a 7800GTX has shader processors and the clocks are blatantly wrong is fine....?

It's just a glitch in GPU-Z don't worry about it BlackArchon. The program is new and has some teething problems.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 26, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> You think the fact that a 7800GTX has shader processors is fine....?
> 
> It's just a glitch in GPU-Z don't worry about it BlackArchon. The program is new and has some teething problems.



could it be showing the delta in the shader section....pretty sure the Delta clock on the 7800's was 40MHz


----------



## MIG (Nov 27, 2007)

*256 or 512*

i don't know which is right http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10841&stc=1&d=1196159244
vid.JPG http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10842&stc=1&d=1196159244
vid2.JPG


----------

